# bay window



## kyleGR (Jan 27, 2006)

OK, the next thing i wish to add to my house is going to be a bay window.  while i am quite certain i cannot do this myself, i was hoping i could get some quality info from you guys about what kind to get.  There seem to be a number of different materials a bay window can be housed in, from fiberglass to wood, etc., varying quite a bunch in price.  Is it feasible to skimp and use an artificial product and not wood, or are there noticable differences in look?  This is my first house, so do not plan on being here too long, so overall longevity is not a concern so long as it is pleasing in the short.

thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 29, 2006)

Try your local vinyl window distributors. Do you have an opening yet? If you still have to get a carpenter to install a header you can save money if you get someones leftovers.

Remember,
You get what you pay for.
Brian


----------



## mmcracken (Jan 30, 2006)

You may be there a short time but at the sale of the home a home inspector may question if there is shotty work.


----------



## dkpbxman (Feb 7, 2006)

I wanted a bay window also but that idea went by the wayside when I learned that I would have to do some major re-framing because of the occaisional heavy snow loads that we get here in NY. 

I don't think Pittsburgh would be too different. 

Be sure to take that into account when designing.


----------



## dndremodeling (Feb 15, 2006)

kyleGR said:
			
		

> OK, the next thing i wish to add to my house is going to be a bay window.  while i am quite certain i cannot do this myself, i was hoping i could get some quality info from you guys about what kind to get.  There seem to be a number of different materials a bay window can be housed in, from fiberglass to wood, etc., varying quite a bunch in price.  Is it feasible to skimp and use an artificial product and not wood, or are there noticable differences in look?  This is my first house, so do not plan on being here too long, so overall longevity is not a concern so long as it is pleasing in the short.
> 
> thanks!



Most Bay/Bow units will always include a furniture grade Head and seat board. I find a good balance of quality for price at Home Depot. I have recommended and installed their windows on many occasions and have had no issues.

You will need more than one guy to do the install obviously, and as another person posted, cost is always a factor, but dont go so inexpensively that a home inspector will question the installation or quality/workmanship/weather tight seal. That could get messy. I have dealt with those issues on more than one instance.

I wouldnt go for the "cheapest price" because more than likely, a month later when you have issues with the unit, you will end up with what you paid for. I am not sure of what size opening youre working with, but in general, a vinyl replacement unit, typical bay, runs on avg. $900 - $1200. I would assume that the price would vary on area you live obviously.


----------



## james b (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to concur with my counterpart the one thing you did not metion in your post was wether or not your house is currently set up to accomidate the installation of a bow/ bay window system if it is not you are moving in to re-framing your walls changing your roof support and re doing hesders for your windows.which if you are going to cange your roof and wall line you will need to and another $1500 to $2000 for someone to install your windoes.


----------

